
Introduction to jsrsasign (pure JavaScript cryptographic library) - tosh
https://kjur.github.io/jsrsasign/
======
xenocratus
If there's anything I've learned about security, it's that "personal" (i.e.
not the result of collective work of a group of experts that was reviewed
thoroughly, openly) implementations of cryptographic algorithms are a big no-
no

